# hatchy corns



## zoolander (Dec 9, 2008)

one of my females just laid her 4th clutch since 5th September, three others about to this week. 5/9 clutch hatched 2/12, 6/9 clutch hatched 7/12. 12/9 and 13/9 clutches due this week.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 9, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but they don't appear to be corns... I'm thinking maybe leaf tails???


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 9, 2008)

Slimy,

The are Saltuarius cornutus, Northern Leaftails...never heard of them referred to as "corns" but they aren't all that common in captivity either.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, thanks Jonno - I had noticed we were in the 'exotics' threads - that's why I assumed corn snakes - but it fits in well with 'other reptiles' I guess.

Thanks for clearing that up  I've learnt something new!


----------



## carpetmuncher (Dec 9, 2008)

the medium you are hatching them in looks pretty wet, obviously it works. great stuff, cornutus are very hard to come across. what temps do you incubate at?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2008)

hehe i think the title 'hatchy corns' was an attention getter 
Congrats though, i have always thought leaf tails have an interesting looking head.


----------



## zoolander (Dec 9, 2008)

carpetmuncher said:


> the medium you are hatching them in looks pretty wet, obviously it works. great stuff, cornutus are very hard to come across. what temps do you incubate at?


 
medium is just moist sphagnum. temp is 25.5 deg celsius, and just a quick calculation i make it 88 and 92 days for the first two clutches.

thanks bec


----------



## carpetmuncher (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks, do you have other saltuarius species?


----------



## zoolander (Dec 9, 2008)

cooking some swani at the moment, and i have some salebrosus which won't be of size to breed until next year


----------



## indicus (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful animals Zoolander; congratulations..
Gems of the rainforest...definitely my favourite species of geckos.
The colour and pattern are simply stunning.
My leafies have also had a good season; I'm expecting the first eggs to start hatching by the end of the week...cant wait; cute little buggers


----------



## Peachy_Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats.....You dont see these to often


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 11, 2008)

nice one, cornutus look sweet, you got any wyberba?


----------



## zoolander (Dec 11, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice one, cornutus look sweet, you got any wyberba?


 
would love some wyberba!

12/9 clutch (2) hatched today, 11/12 ie 90 days at 25.5 deg. celsius. two more eggs in incubator as well today.


----------



## krusty (Dec 11, 2008)

they are so cool,top stuff.


----------



## cooper123 (Dec 11, 2008)

i just swaped over to this thread from the renting and reptiles one to see witch argument was bigger lol.
great leaf tails there would love a pair of them look great


----------



## chilli (Dec 13, 2008)

great to see you are breeding these and putting up valuable info regarding incubation temps and duration. if they are laying in early september, they must first mate in the very middle of winter, right?


----------



## zoolander (Dec 14, 2008)

2 more out today, eggs laid on 13/9, so that's 92 days for these fellas. about another three weeks before the next round start hatching.


----------



## fishead (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice stuff zoolander! They are very cool critters. I was frustrated to the max when ari posted the young adult pair up for sale not long back. Too many bills right now, I just couldn't do it :cry:
At what age have yours matured at and do you use the sphagnum moss as a substrate or just in a laying tub?


----------



## andy007 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Corns*

Hey i thought you meant cornsnakes anyhow ill keep looking


----------



## Jakee (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you mind telling me where I can get sphagnum from ?? What was the ratio for it ??


----------



## carpetmuncher (Dec 25, 2008)

indicus said:


> My leafies have also had a good season; I'm expecting the first eggs to start hatching by the end of the week...cant wait; cute little buggers


 
any news?? pm me if you want to sell any.


----------



## Macca (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats on the hatchlings. It seems you are into the Saltuarius geckos. Just a little bit of news on the genus. S. swaini has been split into three species, S. swaini, S. moritzi and S. kateae. S. katae and S. swaini are found in the border region of NSW/Qld, whilst S. moritzi is found along the northern half of coastal NSW. See the attached paper for more info.

There is a chance it isn't S. swaini you now have in the incubator.


----------



## Australis (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers for the PDF Macca.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 25, 2008)

interesting, S. moritzi have been found at O sulivans gap, that isnt far from me, been herping over that way a few weeks ago, only night driving so didnt see any geckos


----------



## wizz (Dec 28, 2008)

thay r so small


----------

